# Too Wide, maybe?



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you think these tires would rub on my '68 Lemans? I think I can stuff them under there and into the wheel well - maybe roll the inside lip on the quarter panel.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I realize that's a joke.

BUT, some really big tires can & have been used under A-body cars. All it takes is a few mods. Probably couldn't pass tech in a pure stock class, with 16 x 33 slicks tho.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

bigD said:


> I realize that's a joke.
> 
> BUT, some really big tires can & have been used under A-body cars. All it takes is a few mods. Probably couldn't pass tech in a pure stock class, with 16 x 33 slicks tho.


I saw those today at a tractor show. It mad me think of the last Mad Max movie. A pair of those on your rat rod coupe and you would be good to go!

I like the wide tire, but for me, there is a "look" I like. I don't really care for them stuffed under the car via frame narrowing and tubs. In my opinion, looks kinda silly from the rear with little spacing between the wide tires - almost a single steam roller look.

I like a wide tire on a conventional chassis with no narrowing, but some tire hang out at the wheel well. Flaring done well can work with some cars, but most I have seen were not attractive nor blended with the car's lines. 

These partial flares are more likable, but I would mold them into the quarter panel to get a smooth transition and eliminate any abrupt lines where most just simply screw them on - looks tacky.

On the other hand, I don't care for a flare where it looks like the wheel well was pulled out 10 inches to cover the rim/tire combo and then molded in to blend with the quarter panel.

It's all an art in my book and you gotta have vision. :yesnod:


----------

